# Canadian Open 2015 - June 6-7 - Waterloo, ON, Canada



## Sa967St (Apr 16, 2015)

http://canadiancubing.com/Event/CO2015

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=974

Registration: http://canadiancubing.com/Event/CO2015/Registration

Dates: June 6-7, 2015.

Location: 200 University Ave W Waterloo, ON N2L3G1 (Great Hall in the SLC building at University of Waterloo)

Events:
2x2x2 - 3 rounds
3x3x3 - 3 rounds
3x3x3 OH - 3 rounds
3x3x3 BLD
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
Pyraminx - 2 rounds
Megaminx
Square-1
Skewb - 2 rounds
Clock
4x4x4 BLD - 2 attempts (held in the MC building, room 2034)
5x5x5 BLD - 2 attempts (held in the MC building, room 2034)

Note: The first 100 competitors who register online and pay for their events will receive free gift bags, so be sure to register as soon as you know you can come!


----------



## samuelqwe (Apr 16, 2015)

Wish i could come, only a 5 hour drive...


----------



## Yarco (Apr 16, 2015)

Your message says there is skewb, but its not an option on the registration page?


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 16, 2015)

Why only one round of 4x4, and 5x5?


----------



## Aussie (Apr 16, 2015)

Surprisingly, this is closer then the 2014 US Nationals, which I was able to attend last year. But it's only a 2-hour difference and my Parents are not willing to travel the length of nationals again.. If it's possible I will be able to come, it will be the 1st time I have ever left the USA!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 16, 2015)

Yarco said:


> Your message says there is skewb, but its not an option on the registration page?


Didn't notice. I sent a message to Dave about that.

Edit: He added it.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 16, 2015)

why no MBLD?  Oh well, it still sounds awesome! I'm going to try as hard as I can to go, seeing as it's the only time I'll be able to attend a comp in the next year...


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 16, 2015)

About a 14 hour drive for me from Nova Scotia I'd say. Not horribly far distance, but I have school a day before and exams not to far after . No matter what happens in 2017 though, I'm making it there.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 16, 2015)

Pumped already! 

Why only one round of 4x4?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 16, 2015)

So does the winner get crowned as the Canadian Champion, or not?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 17, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> So does the winner get crowned as the Canadian Champion, or not?



i guess??? Gee, i dont know who will win....


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 17, 2015)

Guess I won't have a chance to become the Canadian champion of FMC


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 17, 2015)

Beautiful. National competition 3.5 hours away = go.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 18, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Beautiful. National competition 3.5 hours away = go.


3.5 hours for you? For me it's


Spoiler: # of hours



1.5!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 19, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> 3.5 hours for you? For me it's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: # of hours
> ...



Well, then again, I am coming from another country, so it's pretty cool to be within 5 hours away when you take that into account.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 19, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> 3.5 hours for you? For me it's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: # of hours
> ...



Meanwhle, I'm three days away.. still going to try though.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm three hours away if I stay in Rochester this summer. Hopefully I can make it. Haven't been to a competition in a while...


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 25, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Meanwhle, I'm three days away.. still going to try though.


I see your name is on the list


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 25, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> I see your name is on the list



No...? I haven't registered..


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 26, 2015)

vcuber13 said:


> Why only one round of 4x4, and 5x5?





Genius4Jesus said:


> Pumped already!
> 
> Why only one round of 4x4?



yeah dave wtf


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 27, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> No...? I haven't registered..



Sorry, my mistake:confused:


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 27, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Sorry, my mistake:confused:



Maybe you mistook me (Zach Ramer) for Zach Goldthorpe?


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (May 4, 2015)

Sorry for late reply, yeah it was that.


----------



## Sa967St (May 12, 2015)

Over 100 people have registered!

Reminder: The first 100 paid competitors will receive gift bags. To secure your gift bag, you can pay your registration fee online.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 16, 2015)

How many people have paid so far?


----------



## Sa967St (May 20, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> How many people have paid so far?


 I asked Dave last weekend and he said about a third of the 103 people who had registered so far.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 2, 2015)

Reminder: online registration closes tomorrow. Also, you can pay for registration in advance so that you don't have to stand in a long line Saturday morning to pay for your events.


----------



## Phinagin (Jun 2, 2015)

Really wish I could come, have last exam on the following monday, if only the comp was one week later.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 2, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Really wish I could come, have last exam on the following monday, if only the comp was one week later.



same OMG!!!! why isnt this on CANADA DAY!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> same OMG!!!! why isnt this on CANADA DAY!!!!



Hardly anyone would come if it were on a Wednesday. 

It's being held when it is because the venue was available for the full two days and the timing worked out for everyone helping out with the competition.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow... This is my first competition with 2x2 in 7 months... I've only had 3 rounds in the last 10 months... can't wait for these! Here are my (easyish) goals:



Spoiler



2x2x2: Sub 1.5 singles, sub 2.1 average
3x3x3: Sub 8.8 single, sub 10 average
3x3x3 One-Handed: Sub 17 single, sub 19.8 average
3x3x3 Blindfolded: PLSSSSSS SUB 2; THIS HAS BEEN MY GOAL FOR ABOUT 2 YEARS. Also, get an average?
4x4x4: Sub 38 single, sub 41 average.
5x5x5: Sub 1:35 single, sub 1:42 average.
6x6x6: Sub 3:30 single, sub 3:55 average.
7x7x7: Sub 5:32.15 single, sub 6:24.12 mean (comp PBs)
Pyraminx: JUST PLS SUB 3.3 SINGLE, sub 4 average
Megaminx: Sub 1:08.31 single, sub 1:13.77 average (my comp PBs in August 2013) 
Square-1: Sub 17 single, sub 20 average
Skewb: Sub 3 single, sub 4.14 average
Clock	: Sub 9.5 single, sub 11 average
4x4x4 Blindfolded: Success.
5x5x5 Blindfolded: Success?

Here are my easy comp PBs that I BETTER beat (I better beat these):

- 6x6 single - 4:24.13 (PB is 3:0X.XX)
- 6x6 mean - non-existent
- 3BLD mean - non-existent (actually kinda hard to beat...)
- Pyraminx single - 3.42
- 7x7 average - 6:24.12
- Clock single - 10.40
- Clock average - 11.69



Also, it is possible (but unlikely) that I can get all WCA events (single and average) done at this comp if I get:
- 3BLD mean
- 6x6 mean
- 5BLD single


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 3, 2015)

oh yeah, i suppose i actually have goals for myself for this competition. 

3x3 - sub 12 average 
3x3 - sub 10 single
4x4 - actually get a full average of 5 (with no dnf)
5x5 - sub 2 average
3x3 OH - sub 20 single (PLEASE!!)

noncubular - hug friends (#snuggles4lyfe)
noncubular - bathe in the blood of my enemies


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have only one goal that matters:

6x6 - don't pop an internal piece on the second solve

Third time lucky, right?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 3, 2015)

Goals:

-Break lots of PBs
-Podium in 3x3, 4x4 and OH


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 4, 2015)

The schedule is up.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 4, 2015)

Goals: 
3x3: Sub-25 average, at least 1 sub-20
2x2: Better average than before
4x4: Both sub-2, I know that I have no chance of sub-1:10
5x5: Both sub-5, no chance of sub-2:10
3x3 OH: MAKE THE CUT-OFF TIME!!!!!!
Pyraminx: sub-12 average,at least i sub-10 (really out of practice, I've got one broken QJ pyraminx that I hate)
Skewb: sub-15 average, hopefully one sub-10

Well, those are my goals, which probably most of you can beat


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jun 5, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> The schedule is up.



Why are there no blindfolded events on the schedule?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 5, 2015)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Why are there no blindfolded events on the schedule?



There is.

Blindfolded Information:
• Blindfolded (3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5) to be done in room 2034 on Saturday. The format is one round, best of 3, no cut off.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 6, 2015)

what is with the first solve on 2x2 round 1?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 6, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> what is with the first solve on 2x2 round 1?



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...0-58-2x2-Single-REMOVED&p=1088982#post1088982
;-;


----------



## Ollie (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice 3BLD single for Sesi and mean for Bill!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Nice 3BLD single for Sesi and mean for Bill!



Bill's 4BLD was great too 

Also Jon Tan is getting pretty good at 2x2 singles

Edit: 5.72 3x3 NR single by Bill


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 8, 2015)

Okay Dave, no need to rub it in that I missed the podium by 0.01 (actually 0.003) seconds...


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 8, 2015)

Did you know...
-Craig wore a suit?
-I won the 3rd most prize money?
-Probably because I came 3rd in 3x3?
-And only 3x3 had prize money?
-Kevin Hays showed up?
-Sesi Cadmus showed up?
-She was the only female to podium?
-She was not there to accept her 1st place 3BLD award?
-No 5BLD successes?
-So I judged a lot of big blind DNFs?
-Harris lost the title? 
-Jon Tan is Asian?
-I am also Asian?
-Harris Chan is very Asian?
-Bill Wang is super Asian?
-Getting fresh air before the finals is good?
-I am the Canadian born, Asian, Canadian National Champion?
-7 move LL in the finals is blessed?
-Forte and Justin are still alive?
-Limeback 2x2 NAR single?
-Jon Tan 2x2 NR single?
-Clock is hard to scramble?
-Square-1 is hard to scramble?
-My square-1 was scrambled 11 times in an average?
-This was Kit's last Canadian comp for a while? 
-BLD was in a different building?
-We stacked a lot of tables and chairs?
-Kevin Hays 7x7 DNF average?
-Ray Vince Ong horse head?
-We waited in a food court during 3x3 finals?
-CO2015 was GJ?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 8, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Goals:
> 
> -Break lots of PBs
> -Podium in 3x3, 4x4 and OH



-I broke a decent amount of PBs.
-I podiumed in 3x3 and OH.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 8, 2015)

If anyone found a really good Cubetwist clock, please please tell me. I need that thing for Worlds.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 8, 2015)

One of the most important questions: which 3x3 finalist had the best entrance music?

Bill Wang - Bill Nye The Science Guy Intro Song
Eric Limeback - Still Waiting
Antoine Cantin - The Imperial March
Harris Chan - One Last Time
Louis Cormier - Back To The Future Theme
Jonathan Esparaz - Mission Impossible Theme
Jonathan Tan - I Believe I Can Fly
Julian David - Can't Stop
Rami Sbahi - Birdland
Kevin Hays - Shake It Off
Forte Shinko - Respect Your Elders
Theodore Chow - Never Gonna Give You Up
Justin Jaffray - Dancing Queen
James Hildreth - All The Way
Daniel Wu - Castle of Glass
Ray Vince Ong - Behold Princess Twilight Sparkle

Also, who had the best bragging rights?



Spoiler: Bill Wang














Spoiler: Eric Limeback













Spoiler: Antoine Cantin













Spoiler: Harris Chan













Spoiler: Louis Cormier













Spoiler: Jonathan Esparaz













Spoiler: Jonathan Tan













Spoiler: Julian David













Spoiler: Rami Sbahi













Spoiler: Kevin Hays













Spoiler: Forte Shinko













Spoiler: Theodore Chow













Spoiler: Justin Jaffray













Spoiler: James Hildreth













Spoiler: Daniel Wu













Spoiler: Ray Vince Ong


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 8, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> One of the most important questions: which 3x3 finalist had the best entrance music?
> 
> Bill Wang - Bill Nye The Science Guy Intro Song
> Eric Limeback - Still Waiting
> ...



The finals would have been interesting to watch (did anyone film it?)


----------



## Berd (Jun 8, 2015)

I love Kevin 's achievements hahah.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 8, 2015)

You know now that I listen to it William Hung isn't that bad. I couldn't think of anything else yellow-er though.

edit ok nvm that was horrible i love it


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> One of the most important questions: which 3x3 finalist had the best entrance music?



Bill, easily.



Isaac Lai said:


> The finals would have been interesting to watch (did anyone film it?)



Ross did, I think.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 8, 2015)

Fun fact: I think I was the first person to get a 7 in the finals of a Canadian Open. 

Also, Bill had the best music. Jon Tan, Harris, Bill and me had the best non-cubing bragging rights.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 8, 2015)

Musicalboy2 said:


> Ross did, I think.





Genius4Jesus said:


> Also, Bill had the best music.



indeed, theo. I can upload the raw video file if you want, but i was planing on cutting it up a little bit. The head to heads flowed well for the most part though. the two solvers usually went one after the other witch is nice. 

and you are both incorrect, Bill's entrance music was second best. Ray's was _obviously_ unmatched.


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jun 8, 2015)

DYK?:
CO2015 was fun?
I lost 2x2 on Friday before comp?
Used a new stock one all weekend?
Found my main today....?
I am best Horse?
Contrary to popular belief my last name is not OMG?
This is the first competition I didn't get lost on the way?
No Flash Photography?
There was a No Flash Photography chant?
Kit sucks at scrambling clock?
A lot of people have bad clocks?
Sarah DENIED?
Jon Tan got a pretty leet NR?
Kit had a pretty sexy pyraminx single?
I'm really bad scrambling pyraminx?
Forte "ez $" Shinko?
Mutch is MVP volunteer?
I couldn't get a 6x6/7x7 scrambling success?
Craig teach me plz?
Some random guy came by and was amazed by the competition?
He stayed and helped out to the point where he even judged?
And did a good job?
The pens kept disappearing?
Seeing that we had dipping sauce with the pizza was the happiest moment of my life?
Still waiting for my wings and unicorn to grow so I can be a true Horse-princess?
2x2 is dumb?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 8, 2015)

dyk, i did get lost on the way there
dyk, i did get lost on the way back 
dyk, it frkn sucks when you see signage for toronto when your trying to get to windsor
dyk, other stuff???


----------



## Sessinator (Jun 8, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> -She was not there to accept her 1st place 3BLD award?



Ha, woops, yeah this happened. Went back to the states. Too late to get it now? 

High cubing points for me: 
-Breaking 3x3 average for the first time since *December 2010* and breaking my single 
-Breaking OH single and avg (I don't practice it and haven't competed in it since 2012)
-And of course, the 3BLD single

Thanks to the organizers and all who helped put on a great, well run competition! It was definitely worth the trip!


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 9, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> 2x2 is dumb?



everyone figures it out eventually


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> I have only one goal that matters:
> 
> 6x6 - don't pop an internal piece on the second solve
> 
> Third time lucky, right?



Success. Unofficial PB was 2:46 before the comp, got a 2:45 in warm-up and then official 2:44 single with 2:56 mean. :tu

DYK:
-Kit got the best 7x7 DNF ever?
-Thanks Justin for judging my 4x4 BLD?
-Sorry I DNF'd them all?


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 9, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> DYK?:
> I couldn't get a 6x6/7x7 scrambling success?
> Craig teach me plz?



What am I teaching you? I'm guessing these two are related? Also...people steal the pens all the time I don't get it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 9, 2015)

Did you know that:

- This was my 50th competition?
- Craig had the best parking spot?
- Alexander Mutch brought Timbits in order to make friends?
- ... I became his friend?
- Kevin Hays came and surprised some people?
- Although Sesi was an actual surprise guest?
- ... Because she didn't even know she was coming until the day before the competition?
- No flash photography?
- No flash photography?
- "No flash photography! No flash photography! No flash photography! No flash photography!"?
- Eric got his NAR 2x2x2 single back?
- Kit got the best pyraminx single? 
- Mutch was the MVP volunteer for holding up his sweater to block the bright sunlight at a station?
- There was a mysterious voice coming from one of the mysterious dials in the sound system?
- I made Forte change his bragging rights so that we wouldn't lose our mic privileges for the next competition?
- Yes... the mics are connected to ALL the speakers in the entire building?
- Always, I want to be with you, and make believe with you, and live in harmony harmony, oh love?
- "No pizza until the chairs and tables are put away" was an awesome idea?
- Kevin P.M. and Craig cheated at CAH?
- Alyssa got to babysit the finalists?


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know that:
> - Kevin P.M. and Craig cheated at CAH?



I deny this.

It was all Craig.


----------



## AlyssaExpress (Jun 10, 2015)

did you know...

- this is my first post ever!
- i had the best job during the finals.



Sa967St said:


> - Alyssa got to babysit the finalists?



and
- i have no idea how this works.



Sessinator said:


> Ha, woops, yeah this happened. Went back to the states. Too late to get it now?
> 
> High cubing points for me:
> -Breaking 3x3 average for the first time since *December 2010* and breaking my single
> ...



It was so great to have you there Sesi! (It was cool to see a girl out there kicking butt.)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 10, 2015)

Craig: "We have to bring all the equipment to my car."
Me: *Takes one end of a sofa* "Hey Alex, help me bring this couch!"
Alex: "Okay." *Takes his end and starts bringing it down the hallway*


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 10, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Craig: "We have to bring all the equipment to my car."
> Me: *Takes one end of a sofa* "Hey Alex, help me bring this couch!"
> Alex: "Okay." *Takes his end and starts bringing it down the hallway*



Probably the best part of the comp tho.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 10, 2015)

Who cheated?! How did we cheat? Also...it was all Kevin. I was just an innocent bystander with a horrible sense of humour.



Sa967St said:


> Did you know that:
> - Craig had the best parking spot?



Just saying that spot was legit. It took mad skills to get there.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 10, 2015)

CraigBouchard said:


> Who cheated?! How did we cheat? Also...it was all Kevin. I was just an innocent bystander with a horrible sense of humour.



All I know is you got all the good cards.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 10, 2015)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> All I know is you got all the good cards.



But why is that my fault?


----------



## Sessinator (Jun 11, 2015)

AlyssaExpress said:


> It was so great to have you there Sesi! (It was cool to see a girl out there kicking butt.)



Thanks! I still have quite a few Canadian Dollars so I guess that means I have to come back for another competition.


----------



## AlyssaExpress (Jun 11, 2015)

Sessinator said:


> Thanks! I still have quite a few Canadian Dollars so I guess that means I have to come back for another competition.



It most definitely does! I may have even been inspired to try and learn blind... We shall see.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 23, 2015)

Apparently I have someone's lingao clock. If you have one missing, know that it wasn't a cube thief. I just took it on accident. So sorry. I should be able to mail it back if you claim it.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 23, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Apparently I have someone's lingao clock. If you have one missing, know that it wasn't a cube thief. I just took it on accident. So sorry. I should be able to mail it back if you claim it.



Antoine was missing his clock. And we were all at the same table.

EDIT: Will tell him on FB.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Apparently I have someone's lingao clock. If you have one missing, know that it wasn't a cube thief. I just took it on accident. So sorry. I should be able to mail it back if you claim it.



It's most likely mine. Mine is a cubetwist though.


----------

